# Anastrozole Regimen Help



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2016)

Looking for a good anastrozole dose for a 100mgs of test C regimen or if I even need one without any symptoms.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 14, 2016)

Z I'm sorry but you already know the answer to this. Come on man.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2016)

Most people wont need a ai for 100mg but some do..You already know bw is the true way to see what u need..If u wanna just wing it use .25 on pin day or .5 if thats to low


----------



## bigdog (Jul 14, 2016)

id go 4 weeks without it and do labs to see where e2 is at that point. 100 is a small dose. some need it, some don't buddy


----------



## Dex (Jul 14, 2016)

After 4wks at 200mg/wk my e2 was 54 without AI.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2016)

get yourself a pill splitter from cvs


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 15, 2016)

I agree with bundy zeig..you won't need much ai at all. Unles you're super sensitive or your Estradiol is already high as shit. But I don't think you will need much very often.


----------



## snake (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm okay on 200mg/wk Test cyp. Bloods always come back in range without an AI.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 15, 2016)

Buy 1 pack just to have around.  Ul prolly end up taking micro doses if any.   But it's nice to have in your drawer.  

In the event u need it u want it.  Lots of guys often stray from their 100 to 200 than maybe a cycle.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Z I'm sorry but you already know the answer to this. Come on man.



I really don't, I know more about a 500mg regimen than a 100mg.



gymrat827 said:


> Buy 1 pack just to have around.  Ul prolly end up taking micro doses if any.   But it's nice to have in your drawer.
> 
> In the event u need it u want it.  Lots of guys often stray from their 100 to 200 than maybe a cycle.



I have tons of anastrozol.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 16, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I really don't, I know more about a 500mg regimen than a 100mg..



You know all the "beginner cycle" stuff. I've seen you repeat it to people. This is no different. 
Start small, wait a few week, get labs, adjust.


----------

